# tecumseh carb fuel inlet replace



## castle1500

I have a 5hp snow blower with a Tecumseh carb that I just got done rebuilding. So, I'm ready to hook it back up and notice that the fuel inlet has a crack in it. I bought a new one and I want to make sure that I don't ruin it or the carb trying to put it in.

First question - How do I get the old one out? Again, don't want to ruin the carb.

Second question - Sure, I read the manual, it says "press it in using a vice or press...." Is it realy that easy? Won't the plastic elbow break trying to seat the inlet? 

:freak:

Thanks!


----------



## 30yearTech

Use a small self tapping or sheet metal screw and thread it into the opening of the fuel fitting that remains in the carburetor. Then use a pair of vise grips to clamp onto the screw and using a small hammer, tap on the vise grips to pull out the fitting from the carburetor. 

I can't tell you why, but the elbows don't seem to suffer any damage when pressed back into the carburetor with a vise, or at least none of the dozens I have installed over the years did anyways.


----------



## castle1500

got it thanks!


----------



## 30yearTech

Glad to hear you got it!!


----------



## Craftsman

I have the same problem. The inlet is not cracked but it moves (turns) and appears to be leaking. I have purchased a new inlet but there is a metal sleeve where it goes into the carb. I saw your desription on how to remove and install a new one. My questions are should this fuel inlet spin or should I replace it? If it has to be replaced do I need to remove the carb from the engine or can I replace the inlet while it is still attched to the engine. Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## geogrubb

If you are not sure it leaks leave it alone, I have had some I was sure would leak but didn't. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## 30yearTech

If it is leaking and needs to be replaced, then you will have to remove the carburetor from the engine in order to facilitate replacement of the elbow.


----------



## hemmjo

*elbow source*

does anyone have a part number for this inlet elbow. My sources want to sell me the whole carb or throttle body, they say the elbow cannot be replaced..

Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech

Need the model and spec numbers of your engine.


----------



## moleman

Dear 30 year tech.
I would like to know where to buy those plastic fuel elbows, the engine spec are TC 300
3101f any info would be greatly appreciated! moleman


----------



## 30yearTech

moleman said:


> Dear 30 year tech.
> I would like to know where to buy those plastic fuel elbows, the engine spec are TC 300
> 3101f any info would be greatly appreciated! moleman


This thread is referring to the fuel inlet on float bowl type carburetors. 

If I am not mistaken the TC series of engines will use a diaphragm type carburetor, usually a Tillotson or possibly a Walbro manufactured unit. On many of these carburetors the fuel inlet is not replaceable. If you can post the brand and model number of your carburetor, perhaps we can determine if they are available or not.


----------



## moleman

I just had another carb with the same promblem. Tecumseh part number is 640900. MFG.number Hu 113c it has tillotson name on carb. These plastic inlets can be change if i can get new ones. Someone must make them . Thanks for any help.


----------



## 30yearTech

moleman said:


> I just had another carb with the same promblem. Tecumseh part number is 640900. MFG.number Hu 113c it has tillotson name on carb. These plastic inlets can be change if i can get new ones. Someone must make them . Thanks for any help.


640900 is the complete carburetor, not the fuel inlet elbow. 

Looking at the Tillotson website, there is no part reference for the fuel inlet, so replacements for the HU series carburetor are not available. 

Some Walbro carburetors have replaceable inlets, perhaps you could make one of them work in your carburetor with a little ingenuity.


----------



## vinnie

*Tecumseh plastic carb fuel inlet*

I don't know if you still need that little plastic fuel inlet but after some research I found it at repair clinic for $1.35 item# 1659248 and after finding that it made it easier to find on eBay or can find it possibly at small engine repair....the OEM MFR # is 64036...I hope this helps if help is still needed


----------



## Rentahusband

I repaired one of these fittings on my own mower using JB weld. I removed the elbow smeared JB around the end and pushed back in place. No more leaking.


----------

